# My Dad



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Most of you don't know, but earlier this month I placed my weekly call to my dad. He didn't sound good but had a dr appt the next day. I called him two days after, thinking that he would be on the mend and have any test results back. 
The test results required more tests.......but he sounded bad. Weak and just plain tired. I jumped on a plane the next day because I felt that he might need and knew he would appreciate a little help, he had another dr appt and I knew he would have a hard time driving himself there. He's 89. I wasn't prepared. I took him to the dr and he ordered tests and xrays. The next day he was having such a time I took him to the ER and they admitted him. they found a mass on his right lung, did a bioprsy and it is cancerous. It has been there for some time apparently and is fairly aggressive. He has so far refused chemo, radiation and anything else they have to offer except what will keep him comfortable. Tomorrow we meet with hospice. 
He is urging me to go home and I am torn, but for now I will honor his wish lest he give me the "look".

I haven't had what it will take to tell my Mom even though she won't know who I am or who I am telling her about but I feel grateful that she will be spared the pain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just couldn't post this here yesterday. We met with hospice today and they will keep him comfortable.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

Don,i am real sorry to hear this. thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Dang tough for sure, Don. Went through something similar with my mother. And, I was glad to have every minute with her. I'll be thinking of you and your family and offer my prayers.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

It's been a tough road lately, our thoughts and prayers have been you and yours.

Rick & Cindy


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

Sorry to hear YD, thoughts and prayers for you and Family!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I lost my dad to cancer some years ago. My thoughts and prayers to you and all of your family.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sorry to hear Don, praying for you and your family.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

sorry to hear this don. you have my prayers.my own father was diagnosed with melanoma 25 years ago.he has been through the ringer time and time and time again but at 82 he is still going.if I had to describe him it would be ,"one tough mother." and he still tells me ,"boy I'LL TAN YER HIDE." when I try to get him to take it easy


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Don my biggest fear is where you are. I cant fathom losing either of my parents passing. I don't have any words to share as this aint one of my better traits as though I really have any! Please feel free to call to talk or vent as I am your second family via the internet. You and your family will be in my thoughts and prayers. You have my number and please don't hesitate to call. I aint great with words but I am a pretty dam good listener. I have found when ever I have reached out others have had what I needed whether they knew it or not. God works in ways I don't understand but then again I don't need too as it may not be for me and I don't have a problem with it. Please feel free to call anytime day or night.

I will keep you and yours in my thoughts and prayers

Rodney


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for all the good thoughts and prayers. Dad has had some issues through the years but has so far made it through them. I think he's tired of the battles. I hate to see it from him, but knowing what he's been through I understand his decision. 
It's a good feeling to know that I have the support from my friends here at PT, I know that Ed feels the same way.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Sorry to hear Don, my mom passed from colon cancer in '96. My dad passed away from ischemic bowel in 2005, and was as your dad is, in a position to make his own call. They know when they want to throw in the towel, and there's no talking or reasoning with them. I pray for peace in your heart and for your family as well. He knows the consequences and chooses to live unabated by any regimen or attempt (in his mind) at what cant be fixed. Honor his wishes as you indicated, and that you can take with you from now on, that you let him decide what he wanted and not what you wanted--we all will be in similar situations one day. Give me a call, I feel I've already said to much that maybe needed to be said in private. But as you know I'm brutally honest and expect others to be the same with me. You can call me any hour or day, or PM me. And Ed if you're reading this, you can PM me as well.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Ralph. Thee is no need to say things any way but how you feel. I appreciate honesty and blunt talk. I'll speak to you soon.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Buddy we're hear for you--Sharon and I sent prayers to the Lord for your Pa and Family---Thank you for all you've done for us--------Talk to you soon---------skip& sharon*


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Don very sorry to hear this, I was only away from my wife a few minutes and now wish I could have held her in my arms at the very moment. Think hard on your decision buddy.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Skip and Ed.


----------



## Indiana Jones (Aug 28, 2014)

So sorry to hear this. You are a good son for taking such good care of him and jumping on that plane. Prayers sent


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sorry to hear of your situation and understand your loss. I just got back from the passing of my mother who was the last of your older generation, they all are missed.


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

Don I'm sorry to hear about your dad. All I can say is enjoy your time with your dad, I think you'll find even though he may be tired and weak you'll see him enjoy the time he has left more than he has of late. In his eyes he can relax and enjoy his time left here on earth, take in the little things we take for granted. And not fight anymore, it isn't easy for the loved ones left behind but you can't blame him for wanting to leave on his terms.

I'll pray for piece for you and your family, and I pray for your father to find piece and comfort in the days to come.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Jarred. Dad seemed to be doing well. The staff is all female and he is the only man there so they spoil him a bit. He likes that !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

knapper said:


> Sorry to hear of your situation and understand your loss. I just got back from the passing of my mother who was the last of your older generation, they all are missed.


Thank you Barry.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Don, I am sorry to hear that about your father. Prayers sent...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thank you.


----------



## Redfoot Ranch (Jun 2, 2015)

Don, I am sorry to hear of this situation with your father. I have been in your shoes within the last couple of years and it sure is tough. I'm praying for you! I need to get on here more often...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks for the prayers Dale.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Don...my thoughts and wishes are with you and him. More with you at this time as hospice is a great. If you need to talk shoot me an email, we'll exchange phone numbers and go from their.

Larry


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Larry I appreciate the offer.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I am sorry to hear this news, Don. Hang in there.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Prayers sent to you and your's-Hoping Your DAD feels Better*


----------



## Yotehntr (Nov 17, 2010)

Don I am sure sorry to hear about your dad, I will keep you both in my prayers.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Brad.

I was reading through all the replies I got from you all and quite honestly it brought a tear to my eye. It is a sad situation that I'm sure many of you have gone through before me, I can only hope you had a group of friends as supportive as I have at the time you dealt with your situation. I am taken aback by all the offers of prayers and good wishes for both myself and my family, and especially those for Dad. My family truly thanks you for your generous offers. The latest news is that Dad is settled into Hospice and the girls there are treating him very well.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

The Hospice should be good for him, having people around him all the time.

He'll probably have a chuckle or two if he gives the girls a pinch every now and then to keep them on their toes. LOL.

awprint:


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I know exactly what you mean Don, the members have been great in the loss of my wife.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

I am leaving tomorrow but Ill check back in when I go to the ranch house where there is internet. Ill try to get a picture or two posted when I do. That way you both to leave your personal thoughts for a time, and join me in my world.

You two take care and please keep us all posted on how your doing.

*Ut Benedicat Tibi Anima Mea Deus* (May God Bless you.. both!)

Larry


----------

